# Opfer von gepoppt.at



## Lobos (27 Januar 2009)

Hallo erstmal, also da es hier im Forum auch schon mal einen Betrag über gepoppt.at gab und dieser nicht weitreichende Informationen über den Hergang gibt. Habe ich mir gedacht das ich einfach mal ein neues Thema aufmache  und einige Informationen zu meinen bisherigen Werdegang schilder und hoffe das mir hier jemand helfen kann!?


Vor ca. 2 Monaten habe ich mich mal spaßeshalber in einem Internet Auktionshaus angemeldet. Ich habe natürlich vor der Anmeldung ordentlich auf der Startseite auf Hinweise zu möglichen Abos geachtet! Keine Hinweise also rein und los, dachte ich mir. Die Angebote waren für mich dann doch eher uninteressant und habe mich dann gar nicht mehr auf dieser Webseite angemeldet. 

Ca. 2 Wochen nach meiner Registrierung auf der Webseite habe ich dann den ersten Brief von einem Inkasso Unternehmen mit dem Namen:" EuroTreuhand Inkasso" erhalten. Mit einer Hauptforderung von stolzen 109,00€ inkl. Inkasso Gebühren. Habe darauf erst nicht reagiert da ich schon viel über solche Abzocker gelesen habe und dachte mir, das könnte einer dieser sein weil auch keine Aboangaben auf der Webseite zu sehen waren.

Einige unzählige Briefe der Inkasso Firma später (3 Briefe bisher!)und immer höher werdenden Forderungen, habe ich dann doch ein wenig bammel bekommen und mich ein wenig auf gewissen Seiten eingelesen. Ich muss dazu noch sagen das ich bisher nix über gepoppt.at gefunden habe! 

Deshalb habe ich dem Inkasso Unternehmen vor ca. 1/2 Woche einen Brief geschrieben mit folgenden Inhalt (Inhalt aus einem Forum über Computerbetrug):



> *[FONT=&quot]Forderung gepoppt.at – Aktenzeichen:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]******[/FONT]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daraufhin habe ich folgenden Brief des Inkasso Unternehmens bekommen:


Hier die Anlage bzw. die Stellungnahme des Auftraggebers, die Adressangabe sowie mein Namen, Geburtsdatum, Email-Adresse und IP sind richtig. Ist auch klar da ich mich ja dort registriert hatte, jedoch gab es keine Informationen über irgendwelche Abo Beträge!:


Und diesen Brief habe ich auch noch hinterher bekommen, so nach dem Motto: "der geht uns nicht durch die Hände"! 



Jetzt frage ich euch, was soll ich noch machen? Seht ihr die Stellungnahme des Auftraggebers also Inhaber von gepoppt.at gerechtfertigt? Oder meint ihr einfach nicht mehr darauf reagieren?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Mach dich nicht Wuschi sondern sichere mal alle Seiten (Anmeldeformular, Nutzungsbedingungen) zumindest so, wie du sie heute vorfindest. Der Anbieter aus Lünen weiß womöglich gar nicht, dass er auf diese Weise gar kein kostenpflichtiges Angebot platzieren und seine Forderung dann beanspruchen kann.

Aus der Startseite und dem Anmeldeformular geht gar kein Preis hervor, außer dem Hinweis auf die AGB. Dort aber ist ein unzumutbarer Fließtext, ohne Absätze gespeichert, der nur unter verschäften Bedingungen erkennen lässt, dass da ein Preis genannt wird. Jedes deutsche Gericht würde einen Forderungssteller mit so einer Preisangabe, meiner Erfahrung nach, mit seiner Forderung aus dem Gerichtsaal jagen.

Nun gilt für mich in diesem Fall hier auch wieder der Hinweis: "_...wer nicht bezahlt, kann sein Geld behalten!_" Die EuroTreuhand Inkasso GmbH sagt ja selbst, dass der Auftraggeber vor Einleitung eines gerichtlichen Verfahrens eine Frist zur Ausgleichung der offenen Forderung einräumt. Das soll heißen, du kannst zahlen, wenn du willst und wenn nicht, dann wird man überlegen, was man noch an Druckmittel auffahren könnte. Verklagen lassen, das wäre in dieser Sache wirklich mal was neues von solchen ....


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Kannst Du die im Text erwähnte Schufa-Information mal einstellen (falls vorhanden)?


----------



## Lobos (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Reducal schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht Wuschi sondern sichere mal alle Seiten (Anmeldeformular, Nutzungsbedingungen) zumindest so, wie du sie heute vorfindest. Der Anbieter aus Lünen weiß womöglich gar nicht, dass er auf diese Weise gar kein kostenpflichtiges Angebot platzieren und seine Forderung dann beanspruchen kann.




super danke. Also mache ich einen Screenshot von dem Anmeldeformular und den Nutzungsbedingungen? Und vielleicht auch den der AGB´s? 

Sollte ich jetzt einen Schritt weitergehen und darauf hinweisen das er mir kein Nachweis über eine Willenserklärung sowie ein gültiger Vertrag gemäß der BGB-Informationspflichten- Verordnung? Oder soll ich einfach nur meine Füße still halten? 

Danke



Teleton schrieb:


> Kannst Du die im Text erwähnte Schufa-Information mal einstellen (falls vorhanden)?



Ja hab ich gerade hochgeladen!


----------



## Lobos (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Das soll die Schufa Information von denen sein:


----------



## Teleton (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Nee, das ist nur eine stinknormale Forderungsaufstellung  nach §367 BGB (mit absurd hohen Inkassoentgelten). Damit kann man prüfen wie sich eine Forderung (nach Kosten Zinsen Forderung aufgeteilt) entwickelt hat. Mit Schufa hat das nix zu tun.

Im ersten Schreiben stand doch was von beiliegender Info zu Schufa.


----------



## Lobos (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Teleton schrieb:


> Nee, das ist nur eine stinknormale Forderungsaufstellung  nach §367 BGB (mit absurd hohen Inkassoentgelten). Damit kann man prüfen wie sich eine Forderung (nach Kosten Zinsen Forderung aufgeteilt) entwickelt hat. Mit Schufa hat das nix zu tun.
> 
> Im ersten Schreiben stand doch was von beiliegender Info zu Schufa.



Also bevor ich mich gleich im Kreis drehe, hab ich extra nochmal meine kompletten Unterlagen durchsucht und es ist nix darüber zu finden. Habe bis dato nur die Aufforderungsschreiben (Mahnungen), Forderungsaufstellung und den Überweisungsträger. 

Meine Unterlagen sind alle fein säuberlich geordnet und so was schmeiße ich nicht weg. Also muss hier doch das Inkasso schlampen:scherzkeks:!?

Gut was würdet ihr mir nun für den weiteren Weg raten? Neue Schreiben Aufsätzen? 


Vielen Dank


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Lobos schrieb:


> Gut was würdet ihr mir nun für den weiteren Weg raten? Neue Schreiben Aufsätzen?



erstmal in Ruhe durchlesen: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html


----------



## voyager (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Ich habe nach meiner Anmeldung bei diesem kuriosen Auktionshaus natürlich gleich widerrufen und das hat dem kleinen Marc Andre B. so gar nicht gefallen. Wie schade. Aber er hat sich bemüht eine sehr einschüchternde Mail zu verfassen:


> Hallo Sie können nicht mehr wiederrufen die frist von 14 Tagen ist um.
> Für eine sofortige Kündigung überweisen Sie bitte 129 €.
> Sollten wir in den nächsten 7 Tagen keinen Zahlungseingang festellen  können werden wir Sie Schriftlich ermahnen und dann die sache zum  Inkasso Büro weitergeben.
> Das wollen Sie nicht und wir auch nicht.
> MFG Ihr gepoppt Team


Wie gesagt, er hat sich bemüht, der Kleine Marc Andre... :-D

Weiter geht die Psychoterrormailattacke dann so:


> 1 Mahnung und letzte Mahnung
> Wir weisen deutlich drauf hin das wir nur ein mal Mahnen sehen wir in  den nächsten 7 Tagen kein Geldeingang geben wir die sache an unser  euro-Treuhand-Inkasso Büro.


Und danach:


> 2 Mahnung und letzte Mahnung
> Wir weisen deutlich drauf hin das wir nur zwei mal Mahnen, sehen wir in  den nächsten 7 Tagen kein Geldeingang geben wir die sache an unser  euro-Treuhand-Inkasso Büro.


Buh! Bei mir geht nun die Angst um...


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



voyager schrieb:


> Buh! Bei mir geht nun die Angst um...


Na dann  bereite dich seelisch  schon mal auf die nächsten Schritte vor 

Stories zum Schmunzeln -  Antispam e.V.


----------



## voyager (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Ich werde mich intelektuell darauf einstellen und zittern:


> 3 Mahnung und letzte Mahnung


arty:


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Also mit wem solltest Du hier einen Vertrag abgeschlossen haben? In den AGB wird eine Firma nicht erwähnt. Zudem ist diese unlesbar. In Österreich werden die Vertragspartner in den AGB erwähnt, ebenso der Gerichtsstand. Das diese Information im Impressum zu finden ist, tut nichts zur Sache, schließlich hat man eine AGB und nicht ein Impressum akzeptiert.

Da die AGB meiner Meinung nach nicht ok ist und offensichtlich die Firma in Österreich sitzt (Domainname, auch wenn der Inhaber in Deutschland sitzt) kann man diesen Vertrag sicherlich wegen Täuschung anfechten, da es in Österreich schärfere Konsumentenschutzbestimmungen gibt (ohne einen schriftlichen Vertrag hat das Inkasso Büro sowieso keine Chance).

Ich selbst wurde schon mal Opfer von einem Inkassobüro, welches behauptet hatte, dass ich mich irgendwo registriert hätte. Als Beweis haben sie mir damals auch eine Kopie der E-Mail an den Administrator zugesendet. Abermals habe ich denen mitgeteilt, dass die Daten zwar korrekt sind, ich mich jedoch niemals irgendwo angemeldet habe.

Jetzt warte ich schon seit 2005 auf das Rechtsanwaltsschreiben, die Klage oder den KSV (analog SCHUFA) Eintrag. Nichts ist passiert.

Ich tippe mal auf Identitätsdiebstahl. Ist ja nicht schwer, schau Dir bloß das Verhalten der Leute beim Kontoauszugsdrucker an.


----------



## Captain Picard (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Thot schrieb:


> kann man diesen Vertrag sicherlich wegen Täuschung anfechten,


warum sollte man
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...t-wie-reagieren-auf-rechnung-und-mahnung.html

Selbst die Verbraucherzentralen empfehlen keine Brieffreundschaften mehr mit Nutzlosanbietern:
ZDF.de - Teuer angeklickt: Abo-Abzocken 2009
In WISO:


			
				Markus Saller/VZ Bayern schrieb:
			
		

> Aufgrund der Fruchtlosigkeit der Erwiderungsschreiben rät Markus Saller von der Verbraucherzentrale Bayern inzwischen nicht mehr dazu, Widerspruchsschreiben an die angegeben Adressen zu richten. Ist man sich sicher, dass der Anbieter nach oben genannter Masche vorgeht, sollte man alle Schreiben ignorieren.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> ...Ist man sich sicher...



Ich denke mal, dass das Wort "sicher" hier der springende Punkt ist. Selten ist ein passives Verhalten zielführend. Wenn man aktiv die Forderung bestreitet, hört man zumindest nichts mehr vom Inkassobüro.


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Thot schrieb:


> . Wenn man aktiv die Forderung bestreitet, hört man zumindest nichts mehr vom Inkassobüro.


Das deckt sich nicht mit unseren Erfahrungen.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das deckt sich nicht mit unseren Erfahrungen.



Zugegeben, wenn das Inkassobüro von einer Abzockerseite beauftragt wurde ist es mit der Seriösität des Inkassobüros meistens auch nicht gut bestellt und man wird mit Mahnungen zugepflastert.

Ich habe aber eben auch die andere Erfahrung gemacht. Es wäre ja auch unlogisch, wenn ein Inkassobüro trotz Widerspruchs weiter mahnen würde.

Andere Länder, andere Sitten


----------



## webwatcher (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Thot schrieb:


> Zugegeben, wenn das Inkassobüro von einer Abzockerseite beauftragt wurde ist es mit der Seriösität des Inkassobüros meistens auch nicht gut bestellt und man wird mit Mahnungen zugepflastert.


Das ist zu 99,9 % das Thema dieses Forums.


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Das ist zu 99,9 % das Thema dieses Forums.



Ich weiss, deswegen hab ich mich ja auch angemeldet.


----------



## Opfer3322 (17 April 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

habe heute meine erste Zahlungsaufforderung von der EuroTreuhand Inkasso GmbH bekommen, vom 16.04.2009 Köln. Lustig ist das ich die Mahnungen die ich per Email von gepoppt bekommen habe widersprochen habe und da rauf keine Antwort mehr kam



> Von: xxx xxx <[email protected]>
> Datum: 24. November 2008 17:21
> Betreff: Re: Rechnung
> An: ****@aol.com
> ...



seit dieser E-Mail kam seit 5 Monaten nichts mehr... heute das ... ich nehme mal an ich brauch gar nicht auf den Brief/en reagieren, sondern erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Richtig ?


----------



## webwatcher (17 April 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



Opfer3322 schrieb:


> heute das ... ich nehme mal an ich brauch gar nicht auf den Brief/en reagieren, sondern erst auf einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid. Richtig ?


Wer reagiert, wird mit Mahndrohmüll versorgt. 

Wenn der extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides einträte:
Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
Vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher


----------



## Opfer3322 (17 April 2009)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Wer reagiert, wird mit Mahndrohmüll versorgt.
> 
> Wenn der extrem unwahrscheinliche Fall eines  gerichtlichen Mahnbescheides einträte:
> Mahnbescheid bekommen: Was Sie jetzt wissen sollten: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de
> Vom Blitz erschlagen zu werden ist bedeutend wahrscheinlicher




:-D ihr habt ja humor ^^ find ich lustig. Weiter so !


----------



## skorpion-re (27 Juli 2009)

*gepoppt.at*

Einen lieben guten Morgen,
ich habe ein kleines Problem und bräucht emal Ihre Hilfe.Vor einem Jahr habe ich einen grossen Fehler gemacht und habe mich bei gepoppt.at angemeldet.Ich bekam danach sofort eine Rechnung in Höhe von 99,-€.Nach etliche hin und her und Telefonaten mit [ edit] ,einem Brief vom Inkassebüro,habe ich bezahlt...telefonisch kündigte ich das Abo,leider habe ich nichts schriftlich bekommen und war erlich gesagt auch froh,als das ganze vorbei war,nun habe ich am Samstag eine weitere Rechung bekommen über 99 euro,sollte ich sofort gelöscht werden,bietet Herr [ edit] mir einen super Preis von 128,-euro an . nun meine Frage,was soll ich machen ?!? Da ich ja schon einmal an das Inkassobüro 99,- oder etwas mehr überwiesen habe, bin ich auf den Vertrag eingegangen ? würde mich über eine oder mehr antworten sehr freuen,da ich mich bis jetzt auch noch nicht so in dem Bereich auskennen. Habe heute morgen mit Herrn [ edit] telefoniert,fragte nach der Anschrift und dem Gerichtsstand und bat Ihn erst mal,alle Daten die er von mir gespeichert hat mir auf schriftlichen Wege zukommen zu lassen.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php
_*Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist.*_


----------



## EuroTreuhand Inkasso (16 März 2011)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,     Es ist korrekt, dass wir für gepoppt.at Forderungen übernommen und diese, nach Erfüllung unserer Prüfungspflicht, im September 2008 in den Mahnlauf genommen haben. Daraufhin stellten wir als Resonanz eine unverhältnismäßig starke Monierung der Schuldner fest. Weiterführende Recherchen veranlassten uns dann dazu im April 2009 die Zusammenarbeit mit gepoppt.at zu beenden, weil es nicht mit unserem Anspruch auf seriöses Inkasso in Einklang bringen liess.     Mit freundlichen Grüßen  Ihr EuroTreuhand Inkasso-Team


----------



## Captain Picard (16 März 2011)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Das wir hier auf Grund sehr unerfreulicher Aktivitäten anderer  Inkassounternehmen
  nicht gerade  Freunde der Inkassobranche sind, dürfte nachvollziehbar  sein.
>> Inkassofirmen und ihre Drohungen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

[ir]Umso erfreulicher ist es, dass  es Unternehmen  gibt, die sich bemühen den 
gestellten Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden.[/ir]

PS: 





EuroTreuhand Inkasso schrieb:


> Forderungen übernommen und diese, *nach Erfüllung unserer Prüfungspflicht,*


was für eine Prüfungspflicht?  Halte ich  für eine  Fiktion.
Wo soll die verankert sein?


----------



## Reducal (16 März 2011)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Wer soll denn eigentlich der Gläubiger gewesen sein? Der heißt doch bstimmt nicht "gepoppt.at" oder "Gepoppt Team". Und warum kommen sie jetzt, nach 1 3/4 Jahr hier her, gefällt ihnen das Ranking bei Google nicht? Wer sind sie überhaupt, Herr J., Herr N. oder Herr Support?


----------



## Antiscammer (16 März 2011)

*AW: Opfer von gepoppt.at*

Genau. Es wäre mal interessant, zu wissen, wer damals die Bevollmächtigung für den Inkassoauftrag unterzeichnet hatte. Denn sicherlich gab es doch eine ordnungsgemäße Bevollmächtigung. Die gibt es schließlich bei allen seriösen Inkassobüros.
Und die Gelder wurden sicherlich auch nicht an das "gepoppt-Team" weitergeleitet.


----------

